# cutting and protein shakes



## Elson (Feb 16, 2011)

A small question. So im trying to cut down a little fat off the stomach and now im eating around 1900-2000 cals. My maintenance is around 2400. So Im lifting heavy and doing only about 3-4 exercises on a push/pull/legs routine and about 20-30 mins of cardio for 3 days/ week. 
Normally I take a shake with about 23g of protein after working out but my question is that does it matter when I take it if Im only looking to maintain muscle mass? Should I take it after both cardio and lifting? After lifting, drink and then move onto cardio? Or it won't matter since Im not looking to gain muscle mass?


----------



## bigeddie (Feb 16, 2011)

If your looking to lose fat your routine looks fine with lifting and cardio 30 min 3 to 4 times a week take 23g whey 30 min before training and right after training and cardio.(While training you will deplete your protien and only have fat left to use as fuel for cardio than take your protien )Keep your carbs low if you need carbs have 1/2 cup(before cooking) oatmeal 1 hour before lifting for energy try to get your low carbs from greens.Just reduce your daily intake of total calories by 400 and see how that works for 2 weeks and adjust from there you might want to take a caffine pill 1/2 hour before lifting for motivation.The most important time to have your whey is before and right after the gym.Lifting is easy its the diet thats hard!


----------



## Built (Feb 16, 2011)

It's all about the daily deficit. Drink your shake, it might help curb your hunger a bit.


----------



## Klutch (Feb 20, 2011)

For some reason Shakes make me hungry. its weird everytime i drink a shake i want meat.


----------



## Built (Feb 20, 2011)

I get that too if I don't eat solid food right away after. Don't try it instead of a meal - but try one just before you eat a full meal.


----------

